# Deep Paint Freeware



## Lissylissgirl (19. April 2008)

Hey Leuts!

Also, Deep Paint ist ein Grafikprogramm, welches der Benutzeroberfläche Adobe Photoshop ähneln soll, und umfangreiches Malwerkzeug besitzt. ^^
Es ist kostenlos, und hier ist der Link zum Download:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Deep-Paint-2.0_16395518.html
Ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendwer ein Tutorial dazu weiß? Weil ich mich da noch nicht so wirklich zu recht finde ^^

LG - Lissy


----------

